# Egg recipe I made



## chubbs (May 2, 2012)

2-3 medium brown or white eggs(cage free organic)
Red onion sliced paper thin & finely choped(at least 1Tbs or more)
Garlic minced-1/4 to 1/2tsp
Sea salt & pepper-Pinch of each
2 slices of Cheese-Chedder or american
EVOO-1/4tsp
Sun flower oil-1/4tsp

1.)Heat skillet for saute
2.)Pour evoo in once skillet is heated
3.)Throw in garlic & onion.Saute
4.)Spread garlic & onion out evenly.Reduce to medium heat
5.)Pour 2-3 eggs in at once.Add Sea salt & pepper
6.)Pour sunflower oil in the middle,once edges brown.Then flip.
7.)Add cheese.Cover with lid to melt it faster.Done

Thought I would share.May sound bizarre.But I think its very good


----------

